# Free Frisbees For All Dogs Coming To Ryleys Run!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Had a rep from a company today, that is donating frisbees for all dogs coming to Ryley's Run. They will be all different colors, with the Race logo on them. So for ALL dogs coming, it will be in the goodie bag you pick up on race day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Donna, am I going to have to rent a U-Haul to head back to Maine? : Great work!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Woo hoo! The goodie bags are going to be stuffed full! Are we allowed to test them out in the Best Western Lobby?:uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There are going to be some happy pups there.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Donna, am I going to have to rent a U-Haul to head back to Maine? : Great work!


Dont know about a uhaul Rob, but I do know the goody bags are going to be much fuller this year than last year. The dogs will have at least tennis balls and a frisbee and some food samples and treats. Who knows what else is coming. 
We are trying to get one of the trophy companies to come up with some type of pewter bowl, and engrave the RR logo and give it to the first person that crosses the line with their dog. Just a little something different.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I really wish we could attend. It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That is so great! This is going to be such a fun time! We are so looking forward to this years run!!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am not planning on staying in a hotel.*

Will I still get to meet you?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great idear!.Wish I could come!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You will meet up with all of us at the run Casey!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Casey?*

How will I know who you are?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> How will I know who you are?


Kim, Cindy, Sandy and myself along with Cindy that works with me and Michelle who works with me will be behind the tables and we will have nametags so you just have to look for the name. You will find us. It will be easy to recognize us. We will have the yellow golf shirts with the RR logo on them. Just come to the registration table and we will be there or nearby at the raffle table or the goody bag pick up table.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops...sorry...:doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I still have to measure the dogs for the correct vest sizes and mail in the registration.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> Thanks for the info. I still have to measure the dogs for the correct vest sizes and mail in the registration.


Not to worry. Worse case scenario, you register on race day. Just let me know ahead of time what size your dogs vest will be. That way I can have one for you in case you didnt register by the deadline for the guarantee of the vest and tshirts.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna if I showed up would you know who I was........ minus the crew????????????? So if I showed up to RR would you know I was even there......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna if I showed up would you know who I was........ minus the crew????????????? So if I showed up to RR would you know I was even there......


Oh I would know you with or without the dogs Mary. LOL!!! I would know you immediately and you would not even have to say a word. LOL!!!!!!! But you best come with some of the crew if you make it. Hootie or Maggs would never forgive you and neither would Brinks. LOL!!!: : :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh I would know you with or without the dogs Mary. LOL!!! I would know you immediately and you would not even have to say a word. LOL!!!!!!! But you best come with some of the crew if you make it. Hootie or Maggs would never forgive you and neither would Brinks. LOL!!!: : :


Well............ it's either got to be all of them or none of them at all.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Well............ it's either got to be all of them or none of them at all.....


Oh I think all of them, and Beamer and Lexie and Tango and Cash and Sophie and hmmm, who else now. I think all of them should come. Make sure I have all their photos for the quilt now. I think I do. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh I think all of them, and Beamer and Lexie and Tango and Cash and Sophie and hmmm, who else now. I think all of them should come. Make sure I have all their photos for the quilt now. I think I do. LOL!!!


Time will tell...... I need to think about all this.... 16 hours *AND THE WILD CREW*......THINK BY THE TIME i WOULD ARRIVE I WOULD BE DOING THIS....:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Time will tell...... I need to think about all this.... 16 hours *AND THE WILD CREW*......THINK BY THE TIME i WOULD ARRIVE I WOULD BE DOING THIS....:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


Oh I think you would be doing more of this:bowl: :bowl: and a little of this:doh: :doh: and maybe some of this.    :help!: :help!: LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh I think you would be doing more of this:bowl: :bowl: and a little of this:doh: :doh: and maybe some of this.    :help!: :help!: LOL!!!


Hey we could set up a poll???????


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hey we could set up a poll???????


Yes we could. I say go for it. LOL!!! That means you start it. LOL!!!: : :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so awesome!!  I wish I could go, maybe next year!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Yes we could. I say go for it. LOL!!! That means you start it. LOL!!!: : :


Will Mary be in the looney bend if she goes to RR run with the motley crew....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That's so awesome!!  I wish I could go, maybe next year!


If you can make it next year, maybe you would want to organize one up there. We would help you out with it. Not a problem.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Will Mary be in the looney bend if she goes to RR run with the motley crew....


I am guessing Mary would be in the looney bin with the rest of us if she brings the Motley Crew but how everyone would love to see them and having you there representing Dirks would be awesome.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd need a lot of help... I have no one here he could help me.

There's a park down the road from me that usually gets booked for bigger events (ie, dog shows, terry fox run)

I wouldn't even know where to begin to book it though or cost or what not.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'd need a lot of help... I have no one here he could help me.
> 
> There's a park down the road from me that usually gets booked for bigger events (ie, dog shows, terry fox run)
> 
> I wouldn't even know where to begin to book it though or cost or what not.


Well if you decide you ever want to do one, let me know. I am sure there are people who would help you out.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll let you know  It all depends where I am next year. My life has been kinda all over the place the past 5 years so I don't know where I'll be lol.

I know my mom would help me...that's about it though I think. Tucker would try but all he can do is go "roo roooooo" on the phone and probably scare sponsors away


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'll let you know  It all depends where I am next year. My life has been kinda all over the place the past 5 years so I don't know where I'll be lol.
> 
> I know my mom would help me...that's about it though I think. Tucker would try but all he can do is go "roo roooooo" on the phone and probably scare sponsors away


Well then plan on attending next year the one here in Albany or if there is one closer to you and watch how it is run and go from there. People will help you.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie dokie!!! I"d be going this year if I had a way to. I really need to get a passport so I can go into the US.

For now I'm stuck in poopy Canada...lol.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Okie dokie!!! I"d be going this year if I had a way to. I really need to get a passport so I can go into the US.
> 
> For now I'm stuck in poopy Canada...lol.


I love Canada though. I love Calgary, and I love Montreal, and I love Quebec. I also love Jasper Alberta too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I used to live in Calgary, went to Banff pretty much every weekend.

Twas fun, but the busing system there stank.

Ontario isn't too bad!! It's busy...but... I like it...lol.

I bet a Ryley's Run in Toronto would be really successful.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It takes alot of work to get one going .... Donna has done a wonderful job...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I think Mary definitely ought to come!!!!! WITH the Motley Crew!
We HAVE to have a Dirk's Fund representative...who better than Mar?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> It takes alot of work to get one going .... Donna has done a wonderful job...


Yeah, I don't know if I would be the best for it. I tried getting together a GRF meet up and look how that ended up...lol.

I had to cancel it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One person with a passion for helping, can do this. You have to really want to help and you just forge ahead. If you decide to do this, you CAN do it. That's what Donna keeps telling me!:uhoh: 

I would love to see a Ryley's Run in, CT. I have something in the back of my mind, but I can't say it will happen. I have an idea for the location, I know how to handle the registrations and such, but I have some missing links. For me, living in a very dog friendly town, I think there would be great interest.


----------

